# ken



## ken GSXR (Mar 30, 2017)

Escape 664, 16 plate Wast pipe from sink rubbing on rear Tyre, broke through lagging and pipe to tank, no reports logged with dealers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This should be sorted under warranty as it is a 16 plate. Make a written list of any other problems you have and contact the dealer.


----------

